# Polarion PH-50 Main Thread (Part 2)



## Sigman

...continued from here.


----------



## DM51

Sorry - posted in wrong thread.


----------



## Team Member

Now I have been testing the PH40 for awhile and it´s an amazing light.

But now my Polarion dealer has threaten me to send me the PH50..

And after reading this excellent thread I probably will have to keep the PH50 when it arrives...

_...where will this end...?_


----------



## vee73

Team Member said:


> Now I have been testing the PH40 for awhile and it´s an amazing light.
> 
> But now my Polarion dealer has threaten me to send me the PH50..
> 
> And after reading this excellent thread I probably will have to keep the PH50 when it arrives...
> 
> _...where will this end...?_


I´ll wait also......:bow: the PH50


----------



## Tessaiga

Team Member said:


> Now I have been testing the PH40 for awhile and it´s an amazing light.
> 
> But now my Polarion dealer has threaten me to send me the PH50..
> 
> And after reading this excellent thread I probably will have to keep the PH50 when it arrives...
> 
> _...where will this end...?_


 

If you are threatned by the PH50, I would gladly receive it on your behalf.... I'll even pay for DHL / Fedex express shipping.... :devil: :devil:

Just doing what I can to help out a fellow flashoholic... 

Or if your PH40 feels neglected after your PH50 arrives, I'd be more than happy to step up to give her some love... just send her my way...


----------



## Team Member

Tessaiga said:


> If you are threatned by the PH50, I would gladly receive it on your behalf.... I'll even pay for DHL / Fedex express shipping.... :devil: :devil:
> 
> Just doing what I can to help out a fellow flashoholic...
> 
> Or if your PH40 feels neglected after your PH50 arrives, I'd be more than happy to step up to give her some love... just send her my way...



I just might use the PH40 as a bookstand...:nana:


----------



## Patriot

It never ends Team Member. I still use my PH40 from time to time and it always looks spectacular. Once the PH50 turns on it's a pretty noticable difference, even to inexperienced bystanders. 

I'd say that the only disappointment that I've had was waiting for the updated battery which would increase the run-time some. They were announced at the beginning of the year and now we're in September. Perhaps it was never technically possible to begin with...but I'm not sure.


----------



## karlthev

+1



Karl


----------



## Ken J. Good

I was doing some photography this weekend to see how our new CSWL aka the "Night Reaper" would do in the environment.
I will post those shots later.

But I did a some digital "re-mastering" and produced this shot of a PF50 in action.
http://polarion-usa.com/images/PF50-FromTower.jpg
http://polarion-usa.com/images/PF50-FromTower-Lrg.jpg

This was literally a snap shot in the sense I just plopped the camera down and shot the image to get some meter references:
http://polarion-usa.com/images/PF50-FromTower2.jpg

I had a hard time getting clear shots from the tower because of the wind speeds. The tower is vibrating and sways as well. Nevertheless I did get some useable shots from and around the tower.

It is a fire observation tower that has a 360 panoramic view of the East San Diego County area all the way to the US/Mexico border and well beyond the coast line west.
http://www.signonsandiego.com/uniontrib/20060624/news_lz1dd24weeken.html

It's quite the trek up to the tower, especially at night.

I met one of the Park Rangers who mans the tower while I was riding motocross with my son in the area a couple of weeks ago. Got to talking with him about coming back at night. I don't think he really thought I was serious.

When I went to seal the deal, he then sent me to everybody and their brother to get permission...Things were not looking good.

After navigating my way through several layers of bureaucracy I finally got the thumbs up. Was greeted by Law Enforcement, Border Patrol and Specialized US Park Rangers along the trek to the tower the evening of the photo shoot. This is due to high level of "foot traffic" in the region. Which translates to drug trafficking and illegal aliens.

Once we lit off the lights, we started getting radio traffic inquiring as to what the heck was going on up there? Residents who know their area as far as 20 miles away were asking....This area has never had any type of significant illumination before.

I left the Park Rangers a PH40 with 3 batteries...They were blown away.

A. These folks needed it up there
B. They were gracious enough to let me use the area
C. Hopefully practical usage will generate some additional interest

I am now good-go-go anytime up there! Go figure? 

I have found some really good potential spots for stretching these light out.


----------



## Patriot

Nice pictures, even the set-up shot which had a little skylight in it. Very cool. I really enjoyed the fire tower story and the description of the journey back there. Those rangers must have been overwhelmed with surprise over your gesture. I'll bet it will bring you some further interest from that side of things. I was within just a few miles of that area about ... 3 weeks ago, so I was able to relate very well to the topography out that way. I wanted to do some exploring and had the mountain bike too, but I was a bit leery of all the boarder patrol activity and didn't want to attract attention to myself. I did hike up some big hill about a quarter mile from the dirt road and took my tripod and several large optics, along with a sandwich. That area is literally crawling with activity and I imagine that there is much more at dark. No one questioned me but I had the feeling that I wasn't easy to see, as I didn't skyline myself up there. I hope to be going back in a couple of weeks and plan on seeing some more of that area. Like you stated Ken, it sure would be a great place to stretch the legs of your light.


----------



## Lightraven

That area is hopping, no lie. Between the Border Patrol and the illegal aliens and smugglers (drug and people), hang gliders, hikers, hunters, the "nude photography club" down the road from the Border Patrol checkpoint, there is a lot of activity for what appears to be a remote mountain lake and hiking trails.

Buckman Springs Road has a car chase probably every 24 hours. Undercover Border Patrol Agents prowl the area--looking like the "Whiskey Tango" that lives in Campo. Smugglers used to get on Interstate 8 at Buckman with headlights off at night going west in the eastbound lanes. Crashes involving huge casualties are common. Mercy Air probably makes more flights out there than anywhere in the county.

I've fired up my Costco HID to light up Sheepshead Mountain from the Buckman onramp. I've also used it to search the cow pasture at Buckman and Old Highway 80. That kind of darkness demands a lot of light. The Polarion will certainly be a valuable tool out there.


----------



## DM51

Great shots, Ken. It looks as if you've hit on a real need for better lighting there. Here's hoping the Border Patrol will put in a big order with you.


----------



## Team Member

Took some distance photos showing how much the PH50 lights up an area tonight. Distance to the building just below the red dot is 660m/721yards.












:thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot

Team Member, I really like that shot because of the four different depths of field all captured in one shot. You're really spreading out the lumens in that one. It's still amazing to my that I light the size of the Polarion is capable of that kind of performance. 

I rode my bike around some streets in my neiborhood a few nights ago and took the PH50 along just the horse around. I rested it on the foam grip on my handle bars so that it was in the close to the same position that a bike light would be in. I must have laughed for the first two miles about the amount of lights being projected and at the distance it was traveling. It's truly amazing and I'm very pleased about purchasing this light when I did, especially since the PH50's will be collectors items soon.


----------



## Team Member

A few days ago I was out walking in the evening with my PH50. I walked by the field that I have shown in some of my pics. When I walked back a man stopped me and started to ask questions if it was me who had lighten up buildings across the field 

First I thought that I was gonna get my *** whipped so I answered him that "depends on what the outcome will be..."

Then he introduced him self as the chief at the Fire station and that he would like me to come down and show the light for all the other firefighters. 

So next Tuesday I will be down at the station showing off the PH50.

But man, was I nervous at first


----------



## Flashanator

hahah, they are going to be impressed.


----------



## DM51

Team Member said:


> A few days ago I was out walking in the evening with my PH50. I walked by the field that I have shown in some of my pics. When I walked back a man stopped me and started to ask questions if it was me who had lighten up buildings across the field
> 
> First I thought that I was gonna get my *** whipped so I answered him that "depends on what the outcome will be..."
> 
> Then he introduced him self as the chief at the Fire station and that he would like me to come down and show the light for all the other firefighters.
> 
> So next Tuesday I will be down at the station showing off the PH50.
> 
> But man, was I nervous at first


That is excellent! You have a great opportunity to teach them about lights. Take along a good selection - even a light you would regard as fairly ordinary will be better than anything they will have seen before. You'll be able to persuade the entire Fire Department to sign up for CPF. You may be able to give them advice which could make their jobs easier and even help save lives.


----------



## Ken J. Good

Many of the South Korean firefighters use the Polarion Model P2 in their duties.


----------



## Team Member

Dropped by the firestation tonight and showed them the PH50...

First I asked if they had any handheld spotlights and if they could take one out to compare :devil: 

They had a halogen based kinda light.

-_Yep, this is what we have and it´s bright as hell..._ one of the guys said.

I told them to go outside and shine at a nearby building. It was maybe 150-200 meters away.

-_That´s too far_.... was a comment that I heard 



-_Here, test my light.._. I said, trying not to laugh my *** of when they turned it on..


-*OOOHHH!!!!! F***ING HELL!!!!!!
 



*...do I need to tell you more...?


----------



## Ken J. Good

That's funny. 
Couple of nick names we have for the Polarion Helios lights is:

The OS or the OF light

The O stand for "OH"

The S and F stand for: (I will let you fill in the blank).

Can't tell you how many times I have heard some variation of that phrase when demonstrating the lights head-to-head against lights folks bring out as "bright".


----------



## Patriot

.......:laughing:

That's is a great story TM. I was looking forward to hearing about your visit and it didn't disappoint.

That's exactly the reaction of I hear when showing it to people who "already know what a good light is." To most of the world the incan spot from Target or Checker Auto is the brightest thing they've ever been exposed to. It's hilarious to see the reaction to the PH50 or even a mag623 for that matter.


Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Kapak

Will finally get in the group on November 2nd:twothumbs

Then it will be the "PH50 vs Maxa Beam outdoor testing that will make every neighbors hate me" shootout.


I just wished I had it for Halloween though.


----------



## Patriot

Congrats one of the best HID's around. I'll look forward to your pictures.




P.S. I know of another person who just ordered the PH50 but I'll let him announce that himself. Congrats to both of you and welcome to the club. :wave:


----------



## Ken J. Good

Team Member:

Can I get your permission to use your photos on the Polarion website?
I just really had a chance to "get it". Wow.

I can see light on the bouncing off the walls at the 700+ yard mark...


----------



## Ken J. Good

Team Member:

Thank you for the images! Appreciate it.


----------



## Team Member

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kapak

Just got mine today, and woozah! This thing is plain crazy. The beam is beautiful and pretty much anything is awesome. I haven't been able to test it out yet, but it sure is a beater. I'll have to power it up next to that Maxa Beam and really see the difference. 

I also got the diffuser along with that 5 coils lanyard. The lanyard is nice to have around and I feel the 5 coils are more than enough to secure the light. Although it secures the light, on me it will still hit the ground if dropped but the coill will reduce the velocity, which it is meant to do anyway. 

As for the diffuser, it's a must for close lighting. I couldn't look at the spot at around 10 feet, but with the diffuser I can look at the spot at 2-3 feet without problems.

I then proceeded to check how hot it is in front of the light. It's hot. Darn hot. I tested it as well with my Maxa Beam at high and maximum focus and you could let your hand in front. I just don't want my hand catch on fire with the PH50. Really have to be careful with that thing.

I dunno when I will be able to get some shots of my PH50 as I don't have a camera. But you can be sure that once I can get my hands on one, there will be some serious beamshots going on:twothumbs

Now, if I could only get my hands on a Beast II for about the same price...:sigh:


----------



## electromage

Kapak said:


> ...I dunno when I will be able to get some shots of my PH50 as I don't have a camera...



This seems to be a common theme... you spent ~$2,400 on a flashlight, and you don't have a digital camera?


----------



## Patriot

electromage said:


> This seems to be a common theme... you spent ~$2,400 on a flashlight, and you don't have a digital camera?




lol...... an indication of a true flashaholic I guess.


----------



## Kapak

electromage said:


> This seems to be a common theme... you spent ~$2,400 on a flashlight, and you don't have a digital camera?



My priorities so far have been like this:
Flashlights > Camera

Also, I've been looking for one for quite some time now. It's just that each time I'm almost decided on which camera to get there's a new light coming around the corner

But! Maybe I'll be able to gather someone's S5 IS this weekend. We'll see.

*edit*
Patriot beat me to it!


----------



## dudemar

electromage said:


> This seems to be a common theme... you spent ~$2,400 on a flashlight, and you don't have a digital camera?



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## kaimaikid

Anyone want to buy a slightly well used kidney??? :naughty:

Man you've got to love that PH50 but I guess I'll have to wait till I win lotto... :mecry:


----------



## QualityAir

Is the inner workings of the PH50 the same as the new round ballast and bulb listed on Xevison's web site ?


----------



## Lips

QualityAir said:


> Is the inner workings of the PH50 the same as the new round ballast and bulb listed on Xevison's web site ?





I doubt it...














.


----------



## XeRay

QualityAir said:


> Is the inner workings of the PH50 the same as the new round ballast and bulb listed on Xevison's web site ?


 
No it is not, our cylinder ballast is dual wattage 30/50 watts (output). It also includes the igniter within the cylinder package.

The Polarion piggy backs the bulb igniter onto the front of the ballast.

Since our igniter is the same size as a std. D1S igniter, we can either use our XeSparQ igniter and a D2 based bulb (P32d) or we can install a standard D1S with the metal shield removed (like Polarion does). 

The difference being, either igniter is inside our cylinder. The cylinder is a 2 piece assembly with 2 screws holding the halves together. The ballast is potted into the back half. The XeVision igniter (XeSparQ) or D1S bulb/igniter assembly (Philips or Osram) are installed (easily replaced) in the front half.


----------



## Lips

Xeray


Those are mighty fine looking new digital ballast on your website (www.xevision.com). Are they for sale and if so at what price?... The slim 50 watt would fit nicely in a remote control HID light...




.


----------



## karlthev

+1 Size...price...?


Karl


----------



## XeRay

karlthev said:


> +1 Size...price...?Karl


 
Need to contact us by e-mail for pricing. Dims should be on our site. Not cheap since we don't try to compete with Chinese kit prices.


----------



## karlthev

Thanks....I'll be looking...



Karl


----------



## Lips

Ken Good


Glad to see you pulled through bro... :candle:




http://www.systemasarasota.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=20



.


----------



## vee73

Hi everybody! This is My beamshot
PH40:







Ph50:






Closer PH40:






Closer PH50:





http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2008/11/24/8143010478545375238orig.jpg


----------



## seery

vee73 said:


> Hi everybody! This is My beamshot


Those pics are way huge. Please resize per forum rules.

Thanks and I look forward to viewing them.


----------



## Team Member

Very nice pics vee73!!

Is that a shooting range?


And I see that you also have snow in Suomi...

:twothumbs


----------



## Patriot

Nice pics Vee,

Your PH50 looks like it's a warmer tint than the PH40 but I guess that could just be the auto white balance doing its thing.


----------



## XeRay

Patriot36 said:


> Nice pics Vee,
> 
> Your PH50 looks like it's a warmer tint than the PH40 but I guess that could just be the auto white balance doing its thing.


 
That is likely true, same bulb at 50 watts will have a lower color temp than at 40 watts.


----------



## vee73

XeRay said:


> That is likely true, same bulb at 50 watts will have a lower color temp than at 40 watts.


 
Yes it is true. PH50 is a little warmer.
Description of place is the golf course.
Now I am reduced images.​


----------



## dudemar

Looks like Polarion just sold the last of the PH50s. Glad I got mine just in time!:huh:


----------



## vee73

New, better shot 40W vs. 50W Polarion.
Control:






PH40:






PH50:





http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2008/12/10/8143010478545700099orig.jpg


----------



## dudemar

vee73,

How come the sky/snow looks red? Very cool!


----------



## vee73

City lights are reflected in cloud. That moment was beautiful to watch
But Polarion with an even more beautifulEspecially PH50​


----------



## dudemar

vee73 said:


> City lights are reflected in cloud. That moment was beautiful to watch
> But Polarion with an even more beautifulEspecially PH50​



I think you got the best of both worlds... Suomi lights and PH50!


----------



## vee73

dudemar said:


> I think you got the best of both worlds... Suomi lights and PH50!


 
Thank you. In fact, the red sky is here in a fairly normal. But PH50 is not. I know, I have only one in this country.

Here a link where you can find more in my pictures and a red sky.
And, of course, the colors come from my Polarion. Except of course the sky:​
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/julkinen/2auki+vesa-luontokuvia-fikkarilla-hoystettyna.html​


----------



## Patriot

Lips said:


> Ken Good
> 
> 
> Glad to see you pulled through bro... :candle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.systemasarasota.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=20
> 
> 
> 
> .


 




I just now noticed this. Thanks for posting it Lips! I had been wondering way he had been so quiet lately. 


Hopefully Ken has made a full recovery from this accident?


----------



## dudemar

Wow that's scary, just noticed it too. I was going to buy a motorcycle earlier this year too, makes me realize just how dangerous it is.

Ken I certainly hope you're feeling and doing better.


----------



## Ken J. Good

By the Grace of God go I...

I did not expect this story to end up on the Internet. It was sent to friends in my circle....Oh well.

As far as the crash/recovery. That's for checking in on me. All good. In fact, this incident has "clarified" a few things for me.

Riding full on with better riders. I have to admit, it was not easy for me to get back on (21 days later - Doctor told me not to do anything for 6-weeks). I decided to go right back to the place/trail where it occured. As I approached, I had a powerful internal experience. My body/mind literally started reacting....Both were yelling from within...NO! NO! Not again. 
I slowed way, way down, breathed, relaxed to move through the location.
I have never experienced such an internal "push-back".

I just got a helmet cam, because believe it or not, as I was laying on the ground, realizing I was alive and then realizing I still had function in my extremities, I thought among other things: "I wish I had this on film to show my friends what I saw..."

Been physically training hard and consistently this entire year prior to the crash, so I believe that helped in the recovery. I was in the gym and the pool 4-weeks after the crash. Painful, slow....wow. But the body started responding quickly.

Taught a week-long combatives class last week. Mostly SWAT officers. It was one of the most physically challenging classes I delivered to the "students" to date. Personally had some guys that wanted to "go" to test the waters so to speak. Everything was fine.

Right now I am in the airport following a great session with a US Marine Corps units testing our CSWL. 

I will post some imagery and explanations later this week when I return.

Best to everybody during this Holiday Season.


----------



## karlthev

Just saw this Ken...glad things seem to be getting back to where they should be...


Karl


----------



## dudemar

Ken J. Good said:


> Taught a week-long combatives class last week. Mostly SWAT officers. It was one of the most physically challenging classes I delivered to the "students" to date. Personally had some guys that wanted to "go" to test the waters so to speak. Everything was fine.
> 
> Right now I am in the airport following a great session with a US Marine Corps units testing our CSWL.
> 
> I will post some imagery and explanations later this week when I return.
> 
> Best to everybody during this Holiday Season.



Ken,

Glad to hear all is well and you're out there teaching classes again.

*PLEASE* update us with pics on the CSWL... that thing is a beast (no pun intended!).

Take Care,

Dudemar


----------



## Patriot

Glad you're ok Ken. I think it's great that you went back and faced the place where it happened so quickly. Nothing seems to instill as much confidence as getting back on the horse and heading back to the creek....so to speak. I recently had to do that after a bad mountain bike get-off at night time. It wasn't nearly as serious as yours considering your injuries, but it did leave a psychological mark. I think I shook the fear though.


----------



## Team Member

Tonight I went out to take some long distance beamshots. Sadly it was a bit to windy so I ended up taking close-ups on my PH50 instead...

Enjoy...






PH50 on ice.


----------



## Reflector

Ahhh, beautiful!! I have a PH40, but I have decided that I really "need" a PH50 too. I just hope I still can get my hands on one. After what I've heard, they are no longer in production


----------



## Patriot

Reflector said:


> Ahhh, beautiful!! I have a PH40, but I have decided that I really "need" a PH50 too. I just hope I still can get my hands on one. After what I've heard, they are no longer in production




You'd want to contact Ken Good at Polarion USA as soon as possible. He'd be able to tell you if there are still a few left.


----------



## dudemar

They also show up every now and then on CPFMarketPlace.:thumbsup:


----------



## 276

Team member did you burn a hole in the ground with that


----------



## DM51

276 said:


> Team member did you burn a hole in the ground with that


I'm more worried that it melted a hole through the ice and disappeared into 500 ft depth of water.


----------



## Team Member

Actually did my SF L5 burn a deeper hole than the PH50. Very strange..


And where have you guy´s got the info that the there should be no more PH/PF50??

As far as I know they are still being made in batches of 100 at a time. It´s just to order one if you want one. And that info is one week old...


----------



## Patriot

Team Member said:


> And where have you guy´s got the info that the there should be no more PH/PF50??
> 
> As far as I know they are still being made in batches of 100 at a time. It´s just to order one if you want one. And that info is one week old...





Ken Good announced a few months ago that the PH50 was no longer being produced and was being replaced by the PH45. I forget if it was in this thread or if he opened another.


----------



## Ken J. Good

At this time, there are no more PF/PH50's being produced by Polarion. The only Helios series are in the 40-watt range (PF/PH40's).
45's are on the back burner as well.

Personally I am bummed....


----------



## 4sevens

It's my opinion that the PH40's are just as good if not better depending on your application. The 40's give you almost 20 more minutes. While the 50's give you more lumens, it's not very noticable unless you compare head to head. Remember the rule of thumb - if you want your eyes to see 2x the brightness, you'll need 3x-4x more lumens. The 3-4x is measurable with
instruments but to your eyes it will only be 2x. Double lumens say from 1000
to 2000 is noticable but you'd never know it's actually 2x. Thats my tech ramble for the day. Honestly, the PH40 is still a rocking light. I got more comments about that light than any other light in my booth at shot show


----------



## Ken J. Good

David,

Good to see you at SHOT! Looks like you arrived safe and sound back at home.

The PF/PH50's in my opinion has the wow factor. In my view, it is noticeable in terms of power output, be as you stated you "pay" for that in runtime. That being said, I have few I plan on keeping for a long time.

We will have a 50-watt ballast in our CSWL lights (Night Reapers). They will initially come on for 3 minutes at 50-watt and then regulate themselves down to the 40W range for the the duration. (We hired some very small people to pull the switches that hang out inside the flashlight body)

Anyway, when the switch is cycled ON/OFF, the process begins again.

From what I have seen to date (practical field usage) The PF/PH50s' can handle the heat created by the 50W ballast in almost all situations, but Polarion was concerned that a small percentage of the time, heat might become an issue so they pulled back on the proverbial throttle.


----------



## Ken J. Good

Oh, I see another unforeseen application of the Polarion's....Night Ice fishing


----------



## 4sevens

Ken, it was great seeing you again! Looking forward to moving more Helios' for you this year!


----------



## Reflector

So, if the PF/PH50 overheats, will it shut down automatically, or do you risk damage to the ballast?


----------



## Ken J. Good

There is thermal protection built in to the electronics. 

I was told, the issue is with the composite lamp base as in melting. 

That would require some clean-up and a new lamp.


----------



## Patriot

Ken J. Good said:


> The PF/PH50's in my opinion has the wow factor. In my view, it is noticeable in terms of power output, be as you stated you "pay" for that in runtime. That being said, I have few I plan on keeping for a long time.




It was always easy for me to see a noticable difference also, like if I accidentally picked up one light instead of the other but then regular users have a bit of a trained eye for it I suspect. 





> *4Sevens*
> the PH40 is still a rocking light.




Amen to that. The PH40 output is totally impressive especially when you consider the outstanding run-time. I'd actually rate it as the more practical choice.


----------



## TheGreyEminence

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reflector

I know the PH50 is "instant strike", but what makes Polarion lights capable of this, and not other HID lights? Is it just due to a better quality ballast? Will "tactical" striking and restriking, no matter how much this is done, not damage the light? I'm just curious to what makes this possible, as I always feel a little guilty when striking and restriking my PH40...


----------



## XeRay

Reflector said:


> I know the PH50 is "instant strike", but what makes Polarion lights capable of this, and not other HID lights? Is it just due to a better quality ballast? Will "tactical" striking and restriking, no matter how much this is done, not damage the light? I'm just curious to what makes this possible, as I always feel a little guilty when striking and restriking my PH40...


 
It is not a quality issue it is a ballast design objective. It is the programmed overdrive level during start up. Bulb life is somewhat sacrificed but how many times will someone start up this bulb during its life. Even at this faster warm-up overdrive level the bulb is likely good for a few thousand starts.


----------



## KDK

Hi Ken,

I am inching towards decision to purchase the PH-40, could you advice on

1) availability of the adventure pack
2) how many days to ship to Taiwan
3) Is the stainless steel /silver body available? 

Cheers


----------



## Ken J. Good

Please contact me directly by email to answer these types of questions.

Email: [email protected]

Thanx.


----------



## KDK

Ken J. Good said:


> Please contact me directly by email to answer these types of questions.
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Thanx.




Sent!


----------



## Patriot

Last night I attended a town fireworks show with family. The event was primarily centered around a park with soccer field, baseball diamond, playground, water park and divided desert areas and natural washes. I took a couple of green lasers and 4 lights because the niece and nephew really dig this sort of thing, with close supervision of course. 

We set some chairs on the boarder of the soccer field and desert drainage area where the ground rose slightly and gave us a slight downward looking perspective. After playing with a few other lights, including the DEFT, which brought the police over to chat, I fired up the PH-50 in front of two officers. The desert area was about 100 x 200 yards and the Polarion had no trouble basking most of the area with illumination. The one officer just started giggling with the same expression as my 5 year old nephew and the other just stood there with an open mouth and wide eyes. He kept alternating between looking at the light and looking at the desert, almost expecting someone to come from behind to reveal the true source of all that light...lol. 

After about 30 seconds of me demonstrating the quieter of the two ask to hold it. Another Sheriff riding a quad radioed to ask what was going on and the laughing officer said on the radio, "come over here a for a minute, you gotta see this!" The quad officer rolled up and said "holy crap! What kind of light is that!?" After a few minutes everyone got to play with the Polarion which was quite warm by that time. Two of the cops reluctantly went back to work and one guy stood and talked. A few minutes before the fireworks got underway two firemen who seemed to know the officer very well, approached from the launching area through the desert to see what all the fuss was about. They stood there playing with the light and asked me 20 questions right up until the first mortars fired. I told them all about CPF, Polarion and offered some light recommendations. Two of them had Ultra-Stingers and one had a Pelican LED, which I thought was cool. Unfortunately they were mostly put out and disgusted at the performance of their own lights by the time we parted ways. Hopefully some of them will join CPF but I wanted to share the story and bump this thread on the chance one of them see's it. 

If indeed any of the officers or fire crew found CPF and this thread, thanks for the enjoyable chat. Hopefully we'll do much for of that in the future here at Candle Power Forums. 




Tonight I went to a second firework show in a differnent area and on the way home I stopped at the park at took some video of the PH-50 at short to medium range. I'll be posting that later. It's uploading to youtube now.


----------



## Team Member

Excellent story!!!


----------



## Team Member

..btw, we need some new pics...


----------



## Patriot

Nice Picture TM. It has an eerie feeling to it. 







Ok, here is a crude short video using a Canon Power Shot S2 IS. It's not technically a video camera but has a simple function to take video. The quality isn't great but I wanted to show that even this basic camera is capable of taking video at over a 100 yards if you give it enough light to work with. Obviously the video isn't blindingly bright but it's shooting at 15 frames per second, unlike with still photos where each frame can take many seconds of exposure to brighten the image. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3dtGvDsiq0



Here is another short piece with some redundant verbal info. Thanks for suffering the commentary while I informally stopped on a whim to shoot this on the way home from viewing fireworks. The camera loses auto focus for lack of light near the end of the this segment. Even a basic video camera would perform much better than what I was using. I hope to post new video from a mini-dv next week. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-x4-vSwimg


----------



## Joe_torch

HI Paul! Very good story & very interesting videos too.:thumbsup:
Joe


----------



## sledhead

Great story and nice videos Patriot! Love the real life experiences with these lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggernaut

Patriot said:


> Nice Picture TM. It has an eerie feeling to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here is a crude short video using a Canon Power Shot S2 IS. It's not technically a video camera but has a simple function to take video. The quality isn't great but I wanted to show that even this basic camera is capable of taking video at over a 100 yards if you give it enough light to work with. Obviously the video isn't blindingly bright but it's shooting at 15 frames per second, unlike with still photos where each frame can take many seconds of exposure to brighten the image.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3dtGvDsiq0
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another short piece with some redundant verbal info. Thanks for suffering the commentary while I informally stopped on a whim to shoot this on the way home from viewing fireworks. The camera loses auto focus for lack of light near the end of the this segment. Even a basic video camera would perform much better than what I was using. I hope to post new video from a mini-dv next week.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-x4-vSwimg


 
Thanks for the video, Every time I see that light it amazes me, sure one with a little effort can build a light with similar output, but not with the ruggedness, reliability, flood / throw, compact, and professional qualities this light packs into one solid product:thumbsup:.


----------



## karlthev

Nice camera work Patriot!:twothumbs



Karl


----------



## Reflector

I have a question regarding the cold-start high pitch whining sound the PH-50 emits. When I fire up the light, if it's not been used for a while (cold), it emits a whining sound. This only lasts for 2-3 seconds before it drops down to a "smooth" high pitch whine. When cold starting the light it almost sounds like there is something loose inside the light. The whine isn't smooth, it almost rattles before tuning down to the said high pitch whine after 3-4 seconds. I never hear this sound when firing up the light when it's already warm. Then it's a smooth whine from the beginning. I had the same problem a year ago. The start-up whine got more and more erratic, and the light stopped firing up eventually. I got a new ballast, and it's been working fine except from the uneven startup whine. Do any other PH-50 owners out there have the same "problem"?. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## karlthev

I don't have any "whine"...no noise of any sort...at least not yet....


Karl


----------



## Patriot

My old PH40, PH50, and CSWL all have a run whine but nothing notably louder at start-up. If you go to my video's over in the Polarion Night Reaper Thread, you can hear my PH50 start-up there if you want.


----------



## vee73

I have kept my hand, and started about 20 different specimens of Polarion. All have held similar votes. NP1 particularly hard. The voice is normal.


----------



## karlthev

Hmmm, well, I'll have to try mine again...it's charging up right now...could be I just can't HEAR the whine! My ears aren't the same as they used to be...



Karl


----------



## DM51

karlthev said:


> I just can't HEAR the whine! My ears aren't the same as they used to be...


You and me both, Karl... 

And if only I could fix Mrs. DM51's voice to go up about an octave or so, there would be perfect peace around here.


----------



## vee73

The voice is quite high.


----------



## karlthev

DM51 said:


> You and me both, Karl...
> 
> And if only I could fix Mrs. DM51's voice to go up about an octave or so, there would be perfect peace around here.





Heh, heh, I hear YOU!:devil:



Karl


----------



## Reflector

thanks for your replies guys. I guess the weird startup whine is not common. As this crackling whine is what eventually led to the last ballast dying, I hope this one will keep on going.


----------



## Patriot

vee73 said:


> The voice is quite high.




I'm giggling at DM and Karl...haha 

Yes, it is fairly noticeable. If I'm in the same room with it, I can hear it but I've got pretty good ears. I can hear it in Vee's video's and also noticed that it can be heard in mine as well. To put it in perspective though, it isn't as loud as the stopwatch that I'm using. 

Fast forward to 1:00 The buzz can be heard for about 25 seconds after the light is started but then tappers to a light whine after that. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNv4Z59PV4A


.


----------



## karlthev

Well then, it's GOT to be my ears!!! I watched this video three times and I don't hear anything except your narration! I'd been noticing how QUIET it had been in the woods recently on my hikes!!! I'll betcha I'd miss out on the Wildebeest migration on the Serengeti as well if it weren't for the dust they kick up! 



Karl


----------



## DM51

DM51 said:


> ... if only I could fix Mrs. DM51's voice to go up about an octave or so, there would be perfect peace around here.


 


vee73 said:


> The voice is quite high


 


Patriot said:


> Yes, it is fairly noticeable. If I'm in the same room with it, I can hear it but I've got pretty good ears


You've been in the same room as Mrs. DM51 when she was in full voice? And _survived?_ LOL


----------



## Patriot

DM51 said:


> You've been in the same room as Mrs. DM51 when she was in full voice? And _survived?_ LOL



......I'm not even going there David!


----------



## Patriot

Youtube video while recording the sound. 

You may have to turn up the sound a bit right before I switch the lights on.


----------



## vee73

Great Patriot! Just like that voice belongs to all the Polarion lamps which I have used.


----------



## Reflector

Patriot! Thank you so much for making a Youtube video on this subject  Since the Polarion PH-50 isn't exactly standard issue where I work, I really didn't have a lot of other lights to compare with. A huge burden is lifted from my shoulders!!  When you buy a light system like the PH-50 you really want the thing to work all the time every time. Sounds like the startup buzz I get is normal when listening to your video. Pure awesomeness. Thanks again!


----------



## karlthev

I'll have to check it out again later--with the sound turned up....I'll letcha know.



Karl


----------



## BVH

Just as an FYI, the BarnBurner is quite a bit louder. Output power levels have a lot to do with how much noise you hear and so does the flashlight body material - how well or poorly it insulates against noise. Usually, heavier wall thicknesses and dense materials will block a lot of the noise.

All of the ballasts I have tested on the bench make noise, none is quiet.


----------



## karlthev

Well, some genetics and mis-spent youth are the culprits in my compromised hearing I'm sorry to say. My poor mother passed away hearing less and less each day (I guess I take after her in that respect) and my father was blessed with a powerful baritone voice which he used with equal effectiveness in singing in church and directing me away from the pitfalls in life! I also was in a rock band during my (previous) hair combing days and enjoyed target practice on the range--without needed ear protection. Now voices are soft and I sure can't hear my ballasts! :sigh: Ah well......



Karl


----------



## BVH

So you could say you're ballast-tone deaf.


----------



## Patriot

Reflector said:


> Patriot! Thank you so much for making a Youtube video on this subject  Since the Polarion PH-50 isn't exactly standard issue where I work, I really didn't have a lot of other lights to compare with. A huge burden is lifted from my shoulders!!  When you buy a light system like the PH-50 you really want the thing to work all the time every time. Sounds like the startup buzz I get is normal when listening to your video. Pure awesomeness. Thanks again!




I was glad to do it. I'm just happy that it helped you to determine that you're light was actually just fine. That's great news! 


Like Bob stated, often the more powerful the ballast the louder they are. The Polarion lights have a strong boost phase and are at much higher wattage for several seconds.


----------



## karlthev

Thanks Paul! I hear it I HEAR IT!!!!!!! Now I gotta go teach MY PH50 to sing like yours!!!



Karl


----------



## Patriot

Woohoo Karl! Next on my list was to suggest a stethoscope you long haired rock star you! :nana:  :wave:


----------



## LuxLuthor

Patriot, can you record the sound of one hand clapping so we have a reference to this ballast whine?


----------



## one2tim

how do you clap with one hand?


----------



## karlthev

Patriot said:


> Woohoo Karl! Next on my list was to suggest a stethoscope you long haired rock star you! :nana:  :wave:




Heh, thanks to you guys for the support on my realization of two aspects of flashlight performance--the obvious light generation and now, auditory stimulation as a bonus!!

Save the one-hand applause guys, you're embarrassing me! :shakehead



Karl


----------



## Patriot

:hahaha:



LuxLuthor said:


> Patriot, can you record the sound of one hand clapping so we have a reference to this ballast whine?



 like so?



Only two handed claps for you Karl.


----------



## GhostReaction

thanks for the vids guys. I had a barn burner andd it have a more significant start up whine.
My PH50 is audiable but prominent for the firstt 10 to 15 sec or so. After which its not noticeable . 

it like a turbo charged in a light .

Patriot if you could also sing the titanic song while starting up the Helios that would be great


----------



## BVH

GhostReaction said:


> thanks for the vids guys. I had a barn burner andd it have a more significant start up whine.
> My PH50 is audiable but prominent for the firstt 10 to 15 sec or so. After which its not noticeable .
> 
> it like a turbo charged in a light .
> 
> Patriot if you could also sing the titanic song while starting up the Helios that would be great



Agreed, my BB was much louder than my PH40. But it should be at 75 Watts.


----------



## vee73

I also have such a 35W and it is really loud. Louder voice than any of Polarion.


----------



## Patriot

Hey Vesa, look at the picture on the front of that 35W catalog. That's a Polarion USA image! :laughing: What a bunch of thieves! I saw something like this a while back on ebay and pointed Ken Good to it. How low the competition will go.


----------



## vee73

Patriot said:


> Hey Vesa, look at the picture on the front of that 35W catalog. That's a Polarion USA image! :laughing: What a bunch of thieves! I saw something like this a while back on ebay and pointed Ken Good to it. How low the competition will go.


 
Great Patriot! I am wondering is it that no one discovers what is a familiar figure. No one here in Finland we have not noticed. Although I have inquired about it in particular. But here CPF it was discovered immediately. 
Tell me how on earth such a picture of the abuse is possible?
As soon as I got the lamp I was wondering what that strange in this picture is familiar. Then I began to browse the Polarion-store. and then from there it is there. 
This lamp is not to my knowledge no Ebay. But it does not matter.


----------



## Jarski

vee73 said:


> Great Patriot! I am wondering is it that no one discovers what is a familiar figure. No one here in Finland we have not noticed. Although I have inquired about it in particular. But here CPF it was discovered immediately.
> Tell me how on earth such a picture of the abuse is possible?
> As soon as I got the lamp I was wondering what that strange in this picture is familiar. Then I began to browse the Polarion-store. and then from there it is there.
> This lamp is not to my knowledge no Ebay. But it does not matter.



I think it is too late to say, but I recognized it first time I saw it


----------



## vee73

Jarski said:


> I think it is too late to say, but I recognized it first time I saw it


 
All who have followed my website are certainly taken into account by my mention of this issue for the first time as early as 12 November. As soon as I got this lamp test. So that's that. Sorry


----------



## dudemar

Patriot said:


> Hey Vesa, look at the picture on the front of that 35W catalog. That's a Polarion USA image! :laughing: What a bunch of thieves! I saw something like this a while back on ebay and pointed Ken Good to it. How low the competition will go.



I believe the letter font is the same one Polarion uses as well.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Welcome to China!


----------



## XeRay

Patriot said:


> Hey Vesa, look at the picture on the front of that 35W catalog. That's a Polarion USA image! :laughing: What a bunch of thieves! I saw something like this a while back on ebay and pointed Ken Good to it. How low the competition will go.


 
That is a rather loose use of the word competition, :laughing: Compared to Polarion products. BTW, the Chinese in business typically have very little ethics. Profits are not an important thing, they are the ONLY thing.


----------



## andromeda.73

*good review, but 'what you do not understand is why is not more' market? 
*


----------



## Ken J. Good

It's amazing how much China looks like an area just West of my home...

Who would have thunk?


----------



## TEEJ

My PH50 just arrived.



I am stoked to do some beam shots, but, its freekin freezin out here, plus it won't stop snowing.


----------



## hron61

Congrats teej, i hear theres not many members who own two polarions.
I have a new one coming soon also to keep my abyss s company.
cant wait to do a shootout between it and the abyss s. 
i have an smo reflec for the abyss that i swap in now and again.


----------



## TEEJ

Yeah, as soon as its not cold enough to freeze flesh to metal, and not snowing, I'm running out to do at least some preliminary beam shots.


----------



## hron61

oh no,
my new ph50 will not turn on. 
put about 20 mins on it since i got it 2 days ago.
batt fully charged.
seems it turned on then it wouldnt, it would then it wouldnt. no consistency 
any ideas?


----------



## TEEJ

hron61 said:


> oh no,
> my new ph50 will not turn on.
> put about 20 mins on it since i got it 2 days ago.
> batt fully charged.
> seems it turned on then it wouldnt, it would then it wouldnt. no consistency
> any ideas?



The magnetic ring might be wonky?

You could try passing the ring over several "on points" and see if anything happens on any of them.

Do you have a DMM?


----------



## hron61

indeed i do have a dmm. not an expert but i can get around it ok.
i tried the hight points on the switch but to no avail.
it turns on when it decides to. lol
in fact when it does turn on it will cut off in about 20-25 seconds all by itself.
it in fact could be the switch.
this one doesnt have the take apart version of switch like the abyss has so i cant clean this one.
it will probably be returned for a replacement very soon.
the beam and amount of light that comes out of this thing is quite the sight. oo:
its taken 3 years and thousands of dollars spent...(poop did i just say that?) in this hobby to finally own 2 of the bestest of the best imho. dont have time for breakdowns. :nana:


----------



## Patriot

That's too bad about you new light not working. I really can't remember a time when I've seen that before but being mechanical and eletrical, I guess everything is susceptible to gremlins at times. I hope you get it replaced quickly!


----------



## ledmitter_nli

hron61 said:


> indeed i do have a dmm. not an expert but i can get around it ok.
> i tried the hight points on the switch but to no avail.
> it turns on when it decides to. lol
> in fact when it does turn on it will cut off in about 20-25 seconds all by itself.
> it in fact could be the switch.
> this one doesnt have the take apart version of switch like the abyss has so i cant clean this one.
> it will probably be returned for a replacement very soon.
> the beam and amount of light that comes out of this thing is quite the sight. oo:
> its taken 3 years and thousands of dollars spent...(poop did i just say that?) in this hobby to finally own 2 of the bestest of the best imho. dont have time for breakdowns. :nana:



That blows. The seller should cover all shipping charges, as far as I'm concerned at this price point, the light should have been tested before sending it out.


----------



## hron61

Indeed, but all will end well in the end my friends. 
Its on its way back to the netherlands.
the wait is well worth it, this will be my shtf light guaranteed, no ifs ands or buts about that.
i dont have any concerns with the site that i bought it from, they sound like they take care of their customers, by the way our correspondence has gone so far.
in transit is where the bottleneck is, 11 days each way. yikes.

im not an expert but im leaning towards a switch issue. running it was dead quiet and the downrange light was peircing and powerful. :thumbsup:
i would love to get that exact one back repaired, at least i know what the beam looks like as opposed to one that i have yet to see(might not be as nice looking).


----------



## AEHaas

Does the light work if you point it straight down and turn it on, keeping it at all times pointed down? I have seen issues with the contact tabs being flat.

aehaas


----------



## hron61

AEHaas said:


> Does the light work if you point it straight down and turn it on, keeping it at all times pointed down? I have seen issues with the contact tabs being flat.
> 
> aehaas






not consistently.
theres plenty of spring in the battery when it inserted. i checked the contacts and they are raised plenty. im still pointing at the switch.


----------



## TEEJ

hron61 said:


> not consistently.
> theres plenty of spring in the battery when it inserted. i checked the contacts and they are raised plenty. im still pointing at the switch.



I salvaged an old light that didn't work. There was a worm stuck in the switch.

I felt ripped off, as it was an obvious case of bait and switch.


----------



## Lips

Ken J. Good said:


> On a separate but important note:
> I was also told by Polarion of Korea to use 6,200-6,400 lumens prior to the initial shipment of PH50 lights.
> 
> I am now told that the shipped/production units are de-tuned to 5,200 lumens, not the 6,200-6,400 lumens number initially given to me.
> 
> I responded with why?
> Engineers balanced heat, runtime issues against output.




I bought two brand new PH-50's some time back. I always wondered about the different outputs on each of them. One showed around 20% brighter than the other. Still have the brightest one and it's a monster :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot

Lips said:


> I bought two brand new PH-50's some time back. I always wondered about the different outputs on each of them. One showed around 20% brighter than the other. Still have the brightest one and it's a monster :thumbsup:



I can't remember if the one I have is considered "production" or not but it was from the very first batch that shipped. It seems to be impressively bright so chances are I'll never let it go.


----------



## hron61

an update for my ph50.


My light was sent back to the dealer and was tested by them and exactly what i was saying happened there also.
They were unable to diagnose it and just replaced it with another. The new one was tested for a few days there and was perfect.
It still works perfectly here and am happy as a clam.

If anyone is on the fence about buying from EdenWebshops.co.uk due to being out of country, dont be, they handled my problem with the utmost respect and we communicated daily while the light was in their possession until the new one was mailed and even sent me an email inquiring about if i was satisfied with it after i took delivery and fully tested the new one. BIG KUDOS TO THEM INDEED.

OH...the ph50 is every bit what they say it is. This light will never be for sale, its that good. :thumbsup:


----------



## TEEJ

hron61 said:


> an update for my ph50.
> 
> 
> My light was sent back to the dealer and was tested by them and exactly what i was saying happened there also.
> They were unable to diagnose it and just replaced it with another. The new one was tested for a few days there and was perfect.
> It still works perfectly here *and am happy as a clam*.
> 
> If anyone is on the fence about buying from EdenWebshops.co.uk due to being out of country, dont be, they handled my problem with the utmost respect and we communicated daily while the light was in their possession until the new one was mailed and even sent me an email inquiring about if i was satisfied with it after i took delivery and fully tested the new one. BIG KUDOS TO THEM INDEED.
> 
> OH...the ph50 is every bit what they say it is. This light will never be for sale, its that good. :thumbsup:



I am glad you have reached that molluscan level of happiness. (I have never been sure why they ARE famously happy, perhaps we don't know about their Polarions...you'd think they'd have the Abyss instead of the PH50 for example...)


----------



## hron61

TEEJ said:


> I am glad you have reached that molluscan level of happiness. (I have never been sure why they ARE famously happy, perhaps we don't know about their Polarions...you'd think they'd have the Abyss instead of the PH50 for example...)




Indeed, dont know how that came about myself.
I do have an abyss also but find myself reaching for the ph50 more often for the dog poop duty.
you know...the newness of owning one of the baddest lights available.


----------



## Patriot

hron61 said:


> I do have an abyss also but find myself reaching for the ph50 more often for the dog poop duty.






....and we have a winner for the flashaholic of the week award! 

A PH50 for dog poop duty! That's dedication man!


----------



## Lurveleven

hron61 said:


> I do have an abyss also but find myself reaching for the ph50 more often for the dog poop duty.



You use it to evaporate the poop?


----------



## Parker VH

He must use it to see the neighbor dog's poop about 1/2 mile away


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Beamshots?


----------



## hron61

BeastFlashlight said:


> Beamshots?




hmm, ill go try a couple in a few mins, let me recharge the batt.

ok got some.
sorry for the boring pics, i tried. 
still working on those poop pics. ha.







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TEEJ

Yikes, for a second I thought the handle was a poop!


----------



## Lips

.
.
.
Early model PF-40 with ballast adjustment screw easily accessible.


I think the newer lights still have them but they are just potted...


Turn that screw (red mark is factory tune setting) to the first mark I made and the light will go *POOP*. 

Minute turn would probably turned it into a PF-50 oo:... 


Don't do it!











.
.
.


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Thanks that thing is a monster, that fact that it's like 90 minutes runtime is crazy


----------



## TEEJ

Poop = clockwise, or, counter clockwise?


----------



## BVH

If I still owned a high-dollar Polarion, I'd not mess with the POT. There's a very good chance you'll brick it.


----------



## fracmeister

So... how do i GET a PH 50? I have been living in CHina which might as well be like living in ...well, CHina... so now that I am back and gainfully employed I desperately need a new toy.

I am having a very hard time thinking of a better one since I already own more expensive guns and knives than I can afford bullets and (ok, the knives don't need much maintenance).

Thanks.


----------



## fracmeister

And how can it be that a light from 2008 is still the studliest commercially available flashlight around? Or am i missing something?


----------



## BeastFlashlight

You're asking the same exact question I did awhile back, apparently HID flashlights stand the test of time much better than LED flashlights do, HID is a matured technology LED is evolving. But LEDs can't do what HIDs do, they can't 'Throw' a ton of lumens a far distance, so it is incorrect to assume that LED is on the verge of making HIDs obsolete (something that i incorrectly assumed before).


----------



## TEEJ

fracmeister said:


> And how can it be that a light from 2008 is still the studliest commercially available flashlight around? Or am i missing something?



Well, there's not much of a demographic willing to pay well over $1,000 for a flashlight....so, makers don't have much incentive to develop new products, as there's not enough potential customer base to provide an adequate ROI.


Add to it that the light has less than 45 min of run time on high, and is a bit large/heavy to clip to your hat brim/pocket, etc....and the user demographic becomes narrowed to flashaholics with sufficient disposable income, and those in disaster response/military roles where recharging is an option, etc. Add in the economic downturn that hit ~ 2008, and there's not that much interest in new ventures compared to say BEFORE 2008. In 2013, sure, things are getting back on track.


An HID can create a very small, very bright emission source that LED's will probably never be able to match point for point. Generally, the smaller and brighter the emission source, the further a light can throw. 

So, once developed, it simply works very well. There's not too many ways to make it work BETTER, more watts means less run time and/or a larger power source/need for additional heat sinking, perhaps new battery technology, etc, but, a larger head and/or battery reduces portability/adds weight, and so forth. 

So, a new HID that worked better, so far, would not be better ENOUGH to make people spend $ on it, given current technology/economic conditions.


The LED's came in like the rodents when the Dinosaurs got wobbly. Much better portability and run time, prices well below the Polarion's price points, etc. Typically lower overall lumens, and, range, but, enough of both, given the price, and the LED gained more and more market share.


----------



## Lurveleven

Has anyone measured the lux of the PH50?


----------



## Patriot

Lurveleven said:


> Has anyone measured the lux of the PH50?



There are many different measurements from various members ranging from 475-600K lux. Going from memory, mine is between 500-525k lux @ 50m.


----------



## TEEJ

Patriot said:


> There are many different measurements from various members ranging from 475-600K lux. Going from memory, mine is between 500-525k lux @ 50m.



At 50 meters?

Do you mean you got some lower number _measured at 50 meters_, and then back calculated to get lux at 1 meter to get the cd, _or, 50 meters away, it was still at ~ 500,000 lux_? 

I am assuming that the ~ 500k cd is ballpark to what I'd expect, but, 500k LUX at 50 meters would require a LOT of unholy juice.



For longer range lights, obviously, you can't MEASURE at one meter to get lux at one meter, due to beam convergence, etc....and you have to be far enough away to get the representative part of the beam to measure accurately, so, I'm sure that's where the 50 meters came from.

Otherwise, 500,000 lux at 50 meters would mean the cd was ~ 1,250,000,000!


So, lets call it ~ 500k cd.


----------



## Lurveleven

Patriot said:


> There are many different measurements from various members ranging from 475-600K lux. Going from memory, mine is between 500-525k lux @ 50m.



Thank you, that sounds really good. I was hoping for something that gave me minimum 2 lux at 500 m, looks like the PH50 will do that.


----------



## Lurveleven

TEEJ, I think everyone understood that it was 500klux at 1m, but measurement done at 50m.


----------



## TEEJ

Lurveleven said:


> TEEJ, I think everyone understood that it was 500klux at 1m, but measurement done at 50m.



I had some PM's and decided to post an explanation rather than individual replies.


----------



## fracmeister

TEEJ said:


> Well, there's not much of a demographic willing to pay well over $1,000 for a flashlight....so, makers don't have much incentive to develop new products, as there's not enough potential customer base to provide an adequate ROI.
> 
> 
> Add to it that the light has less than 45 min of run time on high, and is a bit large/heavy to clip to your hat brim/pocket, etc....and the user demographic becomes narrowed to flashaholics with sufficient disposable income, and those in disaster response/military roles where recharging is an option, etc. Add in the economic downturn that hit ~ 2008, and there's not that much interest in new ventures compared to say BEFORE 2008. In 2013, sure, things are getting back on track.
> 
> 
> An HID can create a very small, very bright emission source that LED's will probably never be able to match point for point. Generally, the smaller and brighter the emission source, the further a light can throw.
> 
> So, once developed, it simply works very well. There's not too many ways to make it work BETTER, more watts means less run time and/or a larger power source/need for additional heat sinking, perhaps new battery technology, etc, but, a larger head and/or battery reduces portability/adds weight, and so forth.
> 
> So, a new HID that worked better, so far, would not be better ENOUGH to make people spend $ on it, given current technology/economic conditions.
> 
> 
> The LED's came in like the rodents when the Dinosaurs got wobbly. Much better portability and run time, prices well below the Polarion's price points, etc. Typically lower overall lumens, and, range, but, enough of both, given the price, and the LED gained more and more market share.


Well said. I put this as "sad but true"


----------



## Patriot

Lurveleven said:


> TEEJ, I think everyone understood that it was 500klux at 1m, but measurement done at 50m.



Yes sir. Exactly


----------



## cue003

The polarion is a BEAST!! . I miss all the polarions i had. And I miss my Barn Burner. . 

Curtis


----------



## Lips

TEEJ said:


> Poop = clockwise, or, counter clockwise?



Poop = clockwise = to the right of the first click. Turned on and magic smoke!


----------



## japudjuha

Hi all,
I have a Polarion PH40, so I thought here would be as good a place as any to post.

I bought this light second hand from the marketplace and it is amazing.

I had the chance to give it an extended run tonight for the first time.
It worked well, and although it did not shut off it got down to one green light
in about 45 mins. To clarify I charged it two nights ago to the full flashing 5 LEDs,
and on switching it on tonight it was already down to 4 out of 5 LEDs.

Is this behaviour normal? Is the run time I am getting what it should be?
Could the battery be on its way out?
Battery serial no. is PSB8P1-N-7D0059 Just in case ( I have no idea how old it is)

Also It did get very hot with the one continuous burn. Is there any danger of damaging
the light with how hot it gets?

Any help greatly appreciated.
J


----------



## Patriot

japudjuha said:


> Hi all,
> I have a Polarion PH40, so I thought here would be as good a place as any to post.
> 
> I bought this light second hand from the marketplace and it is amazing.
> 
> I had the chance to give it an extended run tonight for the first time.
> It worked well, and although it did not shut off it got down to one green light
> in about 45 mins. To clarify I charged it two nights ago to the full flashing 5 LEDs,
> and on switching it on tonight it was already down to 4 out of 5 LEDs.
> 
> Is this behaviour normal? Is the run time I am getting what it should be?
> Could the battery be on its way out?
> Battery serial no. is PSB8P1-N-7D0059 Just in case ( I have no idea how old it is)
> 
> Also It did get very hot with the one continuous burn. Is there any danger of damaging
> the light with how hot it gets?
> 
> J



No danger of heat damaging a PH40 really.

Your runtime should be 60-75 minutes typically. If your Polarion is an "over performer" it's possible you'll have slightly less than 60 min. runtime.

With regards to the battery dropping from 5 to 4 LED's only one night after charging it. It's hard to say. It might be that the voltage is still near maximum but you have a sensitive voltage circuit that's indicating a bit lower than the actual state of charge. You'd have to measure the voltage with a meter to verify if that's what's happening.


----------



## japudjuha

Thanks Patriot


----------



## japudjuha

Just did a single continuous run time test on my PH40 and it auto shut off at exactly 1hr 15m (75m).

That is incredible an run time for that amount of lumen output.

Not only a prize possession, but a real workhorse too.:wow:


----------



## Jonnyg7lus

I not sure if this is the place to mention that my ph50 is up for sale in the marketplace with diffuse filter 12v car charger and in polarion peli case. Just wanted to make sure I've told everyone


----------



## edgar

TEEJ said:


> Otherwise, 500,000 lux at 50 meters would mean the cd was ~ 1,250,000,000!
> 
> 
> So, lets call it ~ 500k cd.



DO you mean 1.250.000.000 CP ?
Because i tought that the formula : lux*distance*distance , was used to calculate CP and not CD ?


----------



## TEEJ

edgar said:


> DO you mean 1.250.000.000 CP ?
> Because i tought that the formula : lux*distance*distance , was used to calculate CP and not CD ?



cd = lux at one meter...so they are interchangeable in that context.


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Jonnyg7lus said:


> I not sure if this is the place to mention that my ph50 is up for sale in the marketplace with diffuse filter 12v car charger and in polarion peli case. Just wanted to make sure I've told everyone


Are you trying to save for a XeVision XV-LX-70?


----------



## japudjuha

For new Years fireworks here in South Oz we always head down to the beach.
And it being the pitch black that it was i decided to take my PH40. I really wanted to take one of my LarryK’s but my batteries were not charged.
There were lots of people milling around doing their fireworks etc.

I heard people saying how good their torch was when playing cricket by torchlight.

When time came to power on the helios(still with a diffuser on the front mind) it lit up the beach like daylight. The collective “whoa’s” I heard stroked my ego nicely,
I was even asked to shine it around so someone could find their keys.

Such imense power in a very compact package, simply awesome.

I would love to get Abyss S Dual over my PH40, 
Even more compact, a bit brighter and properly waterproof.

Maybe Patriot can help out with this one; What is the difference in the beam
profile between the smooth reflector (PH,PF,X1) compared to the abyss’ 
smooth orange-peel?


If only I had taken a larryK to the beach
Next year -Muhahaha


----------



## TEEJ

Hey, my crew returned two Polarions for recharging, a PH50 and an Abyss...apparently having left them both "on"....and the battery packs are not happy about it, as in, won't charge over the first green dot.

Anyone have a way to wake these guys back up/get them to recharge?


----------



## japudjuha

Hi All,
I have tries contacting polarionkorea dot com in order to order a spare battery for my PH40.

hron61 pointed me in the right direction, but that website would not let me email them.

Can anyone shed some light on what has changed at Polarion, and who we now need to deal with for parts?


----------



## BVH

Have you tried contacting member Ken J. Good? Not sure how often he checks in but he still appears to be connected with Polarion. This might be his last post:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Searchlight&p=4487669&viewfull=1#post4487669


----------



## to_fire

Sorry to kick an old thread. The battery in my PH50 isn't charging, so does anyone know of someone who is rebuilding Polarion packs? I remember reading a name, but I can't find it now... I've contacted Polarion Korea ($220) and tried Ken Good, both here and in his Night Reaper site (waiting...). Any help would be appreciated. Thanks & happy '15.


----------



## XeRay

to_fire said:


> Sorry to kick an old thread. The battery in my PH50 isn't charging, so does anyone know of someone who is rebuilding Polarion packs? I remember reading a name, but I can't find it now... I've contacted Polarion Korea ($220) and tried Ken Good, both here and in his Night Reaper site (waiting...). Any help would be appreciated. Thanks & happy '15.



Any results in getting answers for your battery pack, new or rebuilt ??


----------



## XeRay

XeRay said:


> Any results in getting answers for your battery pack, new or rebuilt ??


Its very surprising to me, all the "dead air" on this thread and topic. The silence is "deafening".

Also its been many months since Ken Good was last on "here" (any CPF viewing). Beyond that, additionally not posting anything on CPF. 
More than 5 months, soon 6 months. 
I hope Ken is OK, quite a few years ago he had a motorcycle accident (i think it was motorcycle) which laid him up for a bit. I sure hope nothing like that again. 
Our bodies can't take too many of those kinds of punishments, we pay the price as we get older for that stuff. I am starting to feel it myself at 56.
I was a "wild man" on Downhill skis up until about 50, I wisely decided to back it off a notch or 2. We don't recover so quickly at this age.


----------



## TEEJ

Getting old sucks.

When my crew over drained my PH50 and Abyss for example, it took WEEKS of putting them on and off the charger to wake them back up finally, but, the packs recovered.

That was from essentially over draining them. If they are just worn out, yeah, you'd need new ones or to take them apart and put freshies in there, etc.


----------



## to_fire

Hi...I see there's a polarion battery thread, so I guess I should have posted there. Polarion Korea sells new packs for $220 U.S. including very fast shipping. I asked them if they rebuild packs, but they don't. I contacted Ken Good but didn't get a response. I also contacted Lights & Knives in the U.K. but they don't ship to Canada. Oh and bulbs from Polarion Korea are $160, also with shipping included. The guy there, Dongsoo, lowered the listed costs so I didn't have to pay any import duties.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2

For completeness: Polarion batteries PS-P8-P do not like to be discharged, especially for long periods of time (3 months +). When I visited the Polarion factory in Korea, I saw dozens of batteries being charged prior to shipment. They told me that damage occurs when the packs are discharged.

There are US vendors that sell the Polarion batteries and spare parts (in 2015).

As to the bulb replacement, one needs to use the right procedure. Additionally, they are a few models of bulbs and ballasts. Better check with your supplier/repair shop before attempting that job. It can be done but you need the right equipment.


----------



## hron61

Polarion-Sparetech2 said:


> There are US vendors that sell the Polarion batteries and spare parts (in 2015).




Do tell please. :thumbsup:


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2

Polarion-store has been recently revived. They sell all Polarion current products, accessories and spare parts for older products.


----------



## hron61

Awesome, thanks. Gonna have a look.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2

Just to complete this thread: Polarion batteries vintage >2014 are sensitive to long term drain (more than 3 months). Batteries sold this year (2015) have a different charging circuit and do not exhibit this behavior. Polarion recommends that batteries be stored charged whenever possible nonetheless.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2

Polarion-Sparetech2 said:


> Just to complete this thread: Polarion batteries vintage >2014 are sensitive to long term drain (more than 3 months). Batteries sold this year (2015) have a different charging circuit and do not exhibit this behavior. Polarion recommends that batteries be stored charged whenever possible nonetheless.



CORRECTION Vintage <2014


----------



## magellan

Polarion-Sparetech2 said:


> Just to complete this thread: Polarion batteries vintage >2014 are sensitive to long term drain (more than 3 months). Batteries sold this year (2015) have a different charging circuit and do not exhibit this behavior. Polarion recommends that batteries be stored charged whenever possible nonetheless.



Thanks, I have a PH40 and I assume it's the same.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2

Yes, it is the same. The PH40, NP1 and PH50 share the same battery pack and charger.


----------



## RemcoM

Hi all,

i have some questions,

1 I have a Nitecore TM36 Led thrower flashlight, with 1800...over 2000 lumens tested.......310 kcD 1100 meters of throw....bit more than that...i think,

And want have/buy a firefoxes ff4, and a Polarion PH50. HID

But how does my Nitecore TM36, with its 310 kcD......310.000 cd, against the firefoxes ff4, and the Polarion PH50?

Outthrows it? But what are excactly the throw...cd numbers of the 2 HID,s

2 Does the firefoxes, and the Polarion PH50, blinding power, at all modes?

3 Do, or can they be more intense, than a todays...car/motorcycle halogen/HID HIGHbeam?

4 What HID spotlight, is the most powerfull, and with the highest cd/throw? 

Remco


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2

RemcoM,

this is an old thread. You may want to start a new thread on this topic. The PH50 is an obsolete Polarion product. It was replaced by PH40, NP1 and X1. 

These 3 Polarion products will carry about 1000 meters, depending on air conditions (dust, pollen, rain). I think these throw numbers are somewhat arbitrary anyway as they are highly dependent on environmental conditions. I mean a flashlight in space would carry for millions of miles!

Moreover, there is not quantitative definition of throw in terms of power per square meter at end point. For example, a light could shine 1 mW/m2 at 1 km and another light could shine 2 mW/m2 at 1 km and both manufacturers could call the throw the same. 

I am not sure what you mean by blinding power but I think all those lights are blinding if shone directly at a person at close range. The Polarion lights can't strobe but they are so intense that the effect is the same.

Finally, in terms of intensity, a car high beam and a hand held light are different products built for different applications. A car reflector is designed to generate a wide beam (illuminate the road) at relatively close range (a few hundred meters). A portable HID light conditions the light to generate a much tighter beam that will carry a lot further. If you took any of the Polarion products in a car, you would find that it would outshine the car lights but in a much smaller area - i.e. it's designed for a different application.


----------



## XeRay

RemcoM said:


> 4 What HID spotlight, is the most powerful, and with the highest cd/throw?



To my knowledge the XeVision XeRay XVLX-70 is the the most powerful (production HID self-contained) searchlight on the market.
BVH or some others might correct me on that, but I am reasonably sure its true, with more than 7500 lumens. 
There is a video on youtube (CPF member "Patriot"). At about 1 mile, the light is still very usable, as long as you have optics to see that far (binoculars or a spotting scope).
This is a military grade premium product, with extreme durability and water proof to 50 meters. The US department of Interior uses them for scuba diving use.


----------



## kj2

RemcoM said:


> And want have/buy a firefoxes ff4, and a Polarion PH50. HID
> 
> Remco



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/406843


----------



## Parker VH

Just a heads up. There's a PH50 on Ebay right now at a good price. I have no connection to this light but thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## 4sevens

I have one if anyone is interested. I have three battery packs but they are non functional - they probably need a rebuild.


----------



## NoNotAgain

Can't find the posting now, but it was posted that batteries were available for the PH50. There are some bulbs left, and that the ballasts for the PH50 were running low.

Well made light, just you need to know what you're getting into with the purchase.


----------



## Parker VH

Item #201516530051


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2

to NoNotAgain and Parker VH: new spare batteries for PH50 are available online. Do not rebuild dead batteries. Charging circuit was upgrade in 2015. Replacement ballasts for the PH50 are also available, either in the original 50 W version or the 40 W version. See Candlepower forum thread on Polarion repairs dated this year.


----------



## 4sevens

Polarion-Sparetech2 said:


> to NoNotAgain and Parker VH: new spare batteries for PH50 are available online. Do not rebuild dead batteries. Charging circuit was upgrade in 2015. Replacement ballasts for the PH50 are also available, either in the original 50 W version or the 40 W version. See Candlepower forum thread on Polarion repairs dated this year.



I'm thinking about rebuilding mine with li-poly for higher energy density


----------



## NoNotAgain

Polarion-Sparetech2 said:


> to NoNotAgain and Parker VH: new spare batteries for PH50 are available online. Do not rebuild dead batteries. Charging circuit was upgrade in 2015. Replacement ballasts for the PH50 are also available, either in the original 50 W version or the 40 W version. See Candlepower forum thread on Polarion repairs dated this year.



I never spoke of rebuilding the batteries for the PH50.

Per this posting by you, http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Information&p=4834334&viewfull=1#post4834334 unless I'm reading something incorrectly,


Polarion-Sparetech2 said:


> Some limited amount of 50 W slim ballasts available (for legacy PH50)



IMO, unless you can get a PH50 for a good price, I'd be concerned with parts availability for the future if you wish to keep the light as a 50 watt unit.

Great light, but slowly being displaced by your newer version PF40 and PH40.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2

To NoNotAgain,

Sorry, I did not need to offend! The PH50 used a tapped ballast. This is no longer being made but there are some left in Korea. The regular 40 W ballast can be modified (drilled and tapped) so the light will remain functional for a long time. The PH50D uses a different ballast.

That said, based on customer inquiry, I would say that slim ballasts last a long time, even the old PH50 ones. We received 3 inquiries in the last year. One was converted to 40 W (Singapore Coast Guard), other 2 received a replacement 50W ballast. When you compare that to the hundreds of Polarion in daily use, the failure rate is low. However, it's not zero and is something to consider for folks buying used products.

On the other end, used batteries do wear out and should be replaced periodically. The new ones are more resistant to deep discharge.


----------



## kj2

Just visited a local dealer website who is selling Polarion, and noticed a 'back in stock' notice on the PH50. Looks like the design has changed.


----------



## NoNotAgain

kj2 said:


> Just visited a local dealer website who is selling Polarion, and noticed a 'back in stock' notice on the PH50. Looks like the design has changed.




By chance, did you notice the price?

I've been in contact with Polarion Korea, and asked about the PH50. 

From what Polarion-SpareTech has posted, Polarion has some spare parts, (ballast) but no new 50 watt lights.

I've got two of the CSWL's (Night Reapers) and a PF40. It's a lot of light in a hand held package.

If the local guy has a PH50, go for it, you only live once.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ven

Oh man, that pic is like................WOW ,


----------



## kj2

It's around €1700, so atm it is way out of budget 
Do like to own one.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2

Polarion's PH50 has been replaced by the PH50D last Fall. You can go to Polarion-store for details. Price is in the $2k range. Light works at 35 and 50 W. The reflector and lens assembly has been modified to prevent overheating.


----------



## NoNotAgain

kj2 said:


> It's around €1700, so atm it is way out of budget
> Do like to own one.


At present exchange rate, that's $1932 USD. Do you have to pay VAT on top of that price?


----------



## ven

Oh yes, bet you could add $400 to that!


----------



## kj2

NoNotAgain said:


> At present exchange rate, that's $1932 USD. Do you have to pay VAT on top of that price?





ven said:


> Oh yes, bet you could add $400 to that!



Nope, €1700 is all-in. Even includes shipping


----------



## NoNotAgain

ven said:


> Oh yes, bet you could add $400 to that!




Ven, what percentage is the VAT now a days? 

When I was last in France, VAT was close to 16%. I just kept my receipts and filed at the airport to get rebated since I was taking the goods out of country.

The only thing I purchase in Belgium was gasoline for close to $7.00 a gallon


----------



## NoNotAgain

kj2 said:


> Nope, €1700 is all-in. Even includes shipping




Go for it!

You know you need a 50 watt HID light!


----------



## kj2

NoNotAgain said:


> Go for it!
> 
> You know you need a 50 watt HID light!



Did picture the light in my hands, during lunch


----------



## kj2

NoNotAgain said:


> Ven, what percentage is the VAT now a days?
> 
> When I was last in France, VAT was close to 16%. I just kept my receipts and filed at the airport to get rebated since I was taking the goods out of country.
> 
> The only thing I purchase in Belgium was gasoline for close to $7.00 a gallon


VAT in the Netherlands is 6% on food/drinks etc, 21% on all other stuff.


----------



## NoNotAgain

kj2 said:


> Did picture the light in my hands, during lunch


Would it help to sway your decision if I took a picture of the Night Reaper in my hand? I can do that.

Got to help a flashaholic get his fix.


----------



## kj2

NoNotAgain said:


> Would it help to sway your decision if I took a picture of the Night Reaper in my hand? I can do that.
> 
> Got to help a flashaholic get his fix.



Pics always help 
It's really awesome to have such a light. I don't have any need for something like this, let along the open space to use it freely but hee, do I really need a reason 
Yes it costs a lot, and will I use it a lot.. Probably not. But that applies to so many of my lights.


----------



## ven

NoNotAgain said:


> Ven, what percentage is the VAT now a days?
> 
> When I was last in France, VAT was close to 16%. I just kept my receipts and filed at the airport to get rebated since I was taking the goods out of country.
> 
> The only thing I purchase in Belgium was gasoline for close to $7.00 a gallon



20% here.....for now:shakehead

To give an idea, i got a malkoff drop in, maybe $60 ish or so, with handling fees it was £16 so over another $20 on top!

Not sure minimum, but paid on $25, so presume under say $20 its not an issue, over then 20% for in the UK with a handling fee that equates to around $10 or so(postal company dependent).


----------



## NoNotAgain

kj2 said:


> Pics always help



You're getting sleepy. Follow the light. When you awaken you will order the Polarion PH50D light.




[/URL][/IMG]

Night Reaper DIN plug. Connecting to this plug allows the light to be remotely powered. Same cable used for Surefire Hellfighter 1.



[/URL][/IMG]

Polarion PF40, handheld. 



[/URL][/IMG]

Polarion PF40 shown at trailer tarp, 5 meters away, broad daylight.



[/URL][/IMG]

Polarion Night Reaper shown at trailer tarp, 5 meters away, broad daylight.




[/URL][/IMG]

When the light is powered on, you can really feel the heat from the beam. Three feet away, it's warm. A foot away, it's HOT!


----------



## ven




----------



## kj2

Damn! I need to find the cash to order one


----------



## ven

I always wanted NNA to get some pics posted.......now I am wishing otherwise


----------



## kj2

NNA, did you bought that PF40 new or second hand?


----------



## NoNotAgain

kj2 said:


> NNA, did you bought that PF40 new or second hand?



Purchased second hand.

Seller lived 30 miles away from me, so we met face to face. Couple of small blemishes, but otherwise the complete Polarion kit, case, charger and battery. The light was less than a year old.

I search the local classified section of Craigslist and do the eBay searches. With you located 5 hours ahead of my time zone, you could hit the auction sites before most folks on the east coast of the USA are awake. Early bird gets the worm.


----------

